# 3 1/2 mo old male kitten needs home in Oklahoma!



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

His name is Skylar and he needs a good home. I had him dewormed and got rid of his fleas. He needs to be neutered still. He's a great cat though and gets along great with my other two cats. He's going to be gorgeous when he grows up! He's still a little skiddish, and he can be a pain when you're eating food. I either lock him up or tap him gently on the butt and he runs off. He's very chill and will sleep all day, but he's very playful too if you want him to be. He'll come with toys, litter box, food, food/water dish, and I'll give you the receipt for his vet visit. I'll make the drive to wherever you are! I love this little guy but we just don't have enough room to keep him. I hope someone out there sees this! I asked my local shelter if they would at least just put him on their registry and I'll keep fostering him at home but that was a no go.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Good news I think! A woman finally responded to an ad I posted so I'm hoping to hear from her sometime today! I've had so many let downs on people saying yes and then changing their minds that I'm trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Here's hoping for a good home for the cutie.


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

He was adopted today! A lady in her 60's. She seemed nice and had two other cats. Has a 13 yr old grandson living with her too. I'll miss him but it's for the better!


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Congrat's! Glad to hear he got adopted, he's definitely a cutie!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you! He was definitely at least part blue point, can't imagine he was just dumped :/ But maybe so!


----------



## Maddie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow he was gorgeous, can't imagine anyone nit taking this wee guy x


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

You're welcome and yeah, it definitely is hard to believe if he was dumped, he was just way adorable...glad he got adopted though.


----------

